# Brand new Ariens idle problems



## Jorge37

I just purchased a Ariens Deluxe30 from Lowes. Along with it I got Ethenol free fuel.(TruFuel 4cycle) fill the tank and ran it with the choke on for 15 minutes when I took it out of choke the engine would surge and some times even stall. Thinking it needed to warm up even more I ran it with the choke it while longer but still will not idle properly with out at least half choke. Does anyone have experience with this and is it something I can fix my self?


----------



## sixbales

Howdy Jorge37,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

The obvious answer is to have it serviced under warranty. I suspect all it needs is a minor jet adjustment. But if they don't fix it to your satisfaction, I would return it. Ariens is a good brand/name mower.

Are you planning to always run ethanol-free gas? If not, you might try some ethanol gas to see if this solves the problem. I'm sure it was designed for ethanol gas.


----------



## RC Wells

I would start by changing the spark plug. These engines are not intended to be operated with the choke in the on position. The choke is for starting and warm up without a load. Once the engine starts, turn the choke off as soon as the engine will idle without the assistance of the choke, then let it idle just long enough that it gets warm enough that it will operate without killing the engine.

Running under load with the choke on for even a few minutes forces too much fuel into the combustion chamber and fouls the spark plugs. It also washes oil from the cylinder walls and causes premature engine wear.

If the problem continues after a new spark plug has been installed follow Sixbales advice and return it to the dealer. Understand that most Lowes and Home Depot stores do not have qualified repair personnel, so they will likely just give you a new snow blower.


----------



## Country Boy

Sounds like the idle jet is blocked. Its easy to fix, but if its under warranty I'd recommend having it looked at by an Ariens Dealer. If its been that way since day one, its unlikely that you got dirt in it, more likely some manufacturing debris got into the carb from the tank. I've had a few over the years do that and sometimes you find a bit of plastic or metal shaving in there. Not a big deal, but it will cause it to surge. The newer engines will require you to run partial choke for up to a few minutes on a cold day to run smooth. Its because they jet them really lean to meet emissions standards and that affects how they run in cold weather.


----------



## Country Boy

sixbales said:


> Howdy Jorge37,
> 
> Welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> The obvious answer is to have it serviced under warranty. I suspect all it needs is a minor jet adjustment. But if they don't fix it to your satisfaction, I would return it. Ariens is a good brand/name mower.
> 
> Are you planning to always run ethanol-free gas? If not, you might try some ethanol gas to see if this solves the problem. I'm sure it was designed for ethanol gas.


Unfortunately, none of the new small engine carbs are adjustable. About the only thing you can adjust anymore is a hand held two cycle carb. These are fixed jets that will block easily with even small dirt particles. The EPA doesn't want customers to be able to adjust the carbs at all.

I would stay away from ethanol fuel, even if the engines are rated for up to 10% ethanol. It bonds with moisture in the air and separates from the fuel and corrodes the newer carbs quickly. Not to mention it is a solvent which will wash oil from cylinder walls and intake valves. Since we have been recommending ethanol free fuel to our customers, the number of carbs we've had to rebuild or replace has fallen by about 80%. Its been quite a substantial change for us. I also recommend putting fuel stabilizer into the gas can you fill up at the gas station all year. That way the fuel is stabilized and you never have to worry about remembering to do it at the end of the season. Buy your fuel in season too. Depending on where you live, you will have up to 4 grades of gasoline formulated for the ambient temps. Use summer gas in winter and it will be a bear to start. Use winter gas in summer and it will cause vapor lock. The evaporation rates of the fuel is very different.

TruFuel is a really good product, and we sell a lot of it in the store for two cycle equipment, but if its available, you can get ethanol free fuel at the pump. The gas stations around here generally have their high octane fuel as a "No Ethanol Blend".


----------



## Jorge37

Well I went out and did as sixbales recommended. I got 10% Ethenol gas and now the thrower is running like a champ. I would have like to use the Ethenol free gas (TruFuel) to save me on the carb issues


----------



## SkiSmuggs

Jorge37 said:


> Well I went out and did as sixbales recommended. I got 10% Ethenol gas and now the thrower is running like a champ. I would have like to use the Ethenol free gas (TruFuel) to save me on the carb issues


This will save you on carb issues. http://www.archoil.com/ar6000-fuel-treatments/

I have a 2002 Subaru, 6000w generator, Stihl trimmer, chain saw that all had idle, starting or running problems. I added AR6200 to the fuel of each and, within one tank, were running good again. I now just add AR6200 to my fuel storage tanks whether they are gas or diesel as it stabilizes fuel, cleans the fuel systems and combusts better.


----------

